# NFPA 101 Section 37 Existing Mercantile Occupancies



## nitramnaed (May 20, 2014)

NFPA 101 2012 Section 37.1.2.2.4

The project is a 400 square foot remodel of an existing ice cream shop in a large regional mall.  No change in occupancy or use, just the franchisee's upgraded colors, materials, signage and furniture.  I have been asked by the plans examiner in Maryland to "Demonstrate compliance with NFPA 101 section 37.1.2.2.4."

I am no expert in NFPA 101 and this Chapter 37 section is new to 2012.  It seems he's asking for proof that we meet one of the sub-classifications of 37.1.2.2.1, Class A, B, or C.  We used Subclass "C" but he's come back asking how to demonstrate that we meet NFPA 101 2012 Section 37.1.2.2.4.

Any insight on what he's looking for or how I can satisfy him?  I just get the usual "You should know the answer" response.  :???:

Thanks.


----------



## cda (May 20, 2014)

Not sure if this is word for word

37.1.2.2.1 Mercantile occupancies shall be subclassified as follows:

(1) Class A, all mercantile occupancies having an aggregate gross area of more than 30,000 ft2 (2800 m2) or occupying more than three stories for sales purposes

(2) Class B, as follows:

(a) All mercantile occupancies of more than 3000 ft2 (280 m2), but not more than 30,000 ft2 (2800 m2), aggregate gross area and occupying not more than three stories for sales purposes

(b) All mercantile occupancies of not more than 3000 ft2 (280 m2) gross area and occupying two or three stories for sales purposes

(3) Class C, all mercantile occupancies of not more than 3000 ft2 (280 m2) gross area used for


----------



## cda (May 20, 2014)

If above chart is correct looks like you are a "3"??

Wonder why the question???

Are there other requirement depending on group??


----------



## nitramnaed (May 20, 2014)

View attachment 1047


Hope this worked!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1047


/monthly_2014_05/2014_05_20_12_19_34.jpg.36f52521d1bd979b222f40b3d5d71867.jpg


----------



## nitramnaed (May 20, 2014)

View attachment 1048


Second page....Sorry
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1048


/monthly_2014_05/2014_05_20_12_19_34x.jpg.d9647bc9b92ca3bbc81ce38c3ba0334f.jpg


----------



## cda (May 20, 2014)

Do you have one hour separation between tenants


----------



## nitramnaed (May 20, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Do you have one hour separation between tenants


Yes.  There are 1-hour separations between the tenants.


----------



## cda (May 21, 2014)

Not near the books till Thursday but looks like

37.2.2.4

# 2 applies

Which seems to kick it to a number #3

Still not sure why they asked the question

Unless other requirements


----------



## FM William Burns (May 21, 2014)

If you meet #3 of [37.1.2.2.4] with the 1 hour separation and the mall is sprinkled, you do not add the total aggregate gross area for all tenants, you meet a sub classification for the ice cream tenant as a B occupancy classification based on square footage.  Show the reviewer detail that you meet #3 and you're good to go!


----------



## nitramnaed (May 21, 2014)

It's all becoming more clear to me now.  You guys are Awesome!  Thanks.:-D


----------



## cda (May 21, 2014)

nitramnaed said:
			
		

> It's all becoming more clear to me now.  You guys are Awesome!  Thanks.:-D


A pig falls in a mud hole once in awhile


----------



## nitramnaed (Jun 6, 2014)

With your guidance I did sail through the code review.


----------

